# I'm Considering Relocating



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I love North Idaho but the winters are very hard and it takes 3 plane flights to get to our 2 businesses in Costa Rica. Three flights are a real pain that costs extra time and money. I am thinking about moving to an area that would take 1 or 2 flights to get to CR. I've been considering the Colorado Springs area. There are some non stop flights to CR out of Denver.

I don't want to live in California or humidity (which kills off half the country) or real harsh winters (which kills off 25% of the country) or a very hot climate which kills off another chunk).

Employment isn't a factor because I'm retired and can't talk anyway.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee I lived in Colorado Springs for a while and then traveled back on business. I like it very much and would consider returning if looking for a place to relocate to.

Aside from more direct flights what other priorities do you have?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm moving to North Carolina (north of Greensboro) in 2 weeks. Average temp in January is 27. They've had a hot summer this year but it's above "normal." I did a lot of research and settled on NC. I'll be in the foot hills, but; a 3 hour drive puts me in the Atlantic. Plenty of large airports within an hour drive. Only a couple types of poisonous snakes and they seem to be the shy type.

There are a few folks on the board from NC. I'm sure they would have better info than a "Damn Yankee." I might be all wet! LOL

Tim


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Why no CA? Weather is real nice and lots of big airports.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The title of your thread had me worried Lee. I thought maybe you got home this last time and found your car parked at the airport with a note containing the address and key to your new apartment.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That there is funny:mrgreen:

I'm going to NC when I retire. I've had enough of this dang heat in Florida.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The title of your thread had me worried Lee. I thought maybe you got home this last time and found your car parked at the airport with a note containing the address and key to your new apartment.


:-D:-D Not Yet!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Why no CA? Weather is real nice and lots of big airports.


Too much GOVERNMENT! The state is broke. Lots of other problems. I really like the San Diego area. It has about the best climate in the US.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lee I lived in Colorado Springs for a while and then traveled back on business. I like it very much and would consider returning if looking for a place to relocate to.
> 
> Aside from more direct flights what other priorities do you have?


I like the beauty of that area. I've been there before. Low crime is a consideration. Here in North Idaho we feel safe and I don't know where my front door house key is. Schools are important for my 8 year old. 

Descent weather is a biggie. I hate humidity after living for years in the west.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I love North Idaho but the winters are very hard and it takes 3 plane flights to get to our 2 businesses in Costa Rica. Three flights are a real pain that costs extra time and money. I am thinking about moving to an area that would take 1 or 2 flights to get to CR. I've been considering the Colorado Springs area. There are some non stop flights to CR out of Denver.
> 
> I don't want to live in California or humidity (which kills off half the country) or real harsh winters (which kills off 25% of the country) or a very hot climate which kills off another chunk).
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

I live in Colorado Springs. Decent weather for the most part.
Crime depends on what part of town you live in. Increasing in the SE but not in the rest of the city. Lots of budget cuts lately
so less police and fire fighters, very few parks are watered, so some of the grass is dying off. You'd probably do better up the pass a little to Woodland Park/Divide if you didn't have to commute everyday or east to Falcon and Peyton, much flatter but acreage is a little cheaper if you wanted to run dogs etc.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> I'm moving to North Carolina (north of Greensboro) in 2 weeks. Average temp in January is 27. They've had a hot summer this year but it's above "normal." I did a lot of research and settled on NC. I'll be in the foot hills, but; a 3 hour drive puts me in the Atlantic. Plenty of large airports within an hour drive. Only a couple types of poisonous snakes and they seem to be the shy type.
> 
> There are a few folks on the board from NC. I'm sure they would have better info than a "Damn Yankee." I might be all wet! LOL
> 
> Tim


 
I like NC but he said he didnt want humidity and it's definately humid there. I live in VA. Beautiful here in the Mountains, but if he doesnt want to be in a humid state, he surely doesnt want to live here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> I live in Colorado Springs. Decent weather for the most part.
> Crime depends on what part of town you live in. Increasing in the SE but not in the rest of the city. Lots of budget cuts lately
> so less police and fire fighters, very few parks are watered, so some of the grass is dying off. You'd probably do better up the pass a little to Woodland Park/Divide if you didn't have to commute everyday or east to Falcon and Peyton, much flatter but acreage is a little cheaper if you wanted to run dogs etc.


I agree, I live over in Cimmaron Hills area. My neighborhood is "decent" - by that I mean you only hear gunshots occasionally and sirens only late late at night - which are usually attributed to car accidents on Powers Blvd. We are in school district 11...which has a lot of financial problems right now. If you're considering moving to town, try to get in district 20 schools for your kids - much better funded! That pretty well encompasses north of me, up near Stetson Hills.

That being said, I think the winters here suck. I'm an AZ native, and I hate hate hate snow though. Also, just to let you know (this was a shock to me) a lot of the older homes built in the 1970-1980's here do not have coolers/AC. This summer hasn't been cool enough to cope without it, so we've been sweating to death. Oh, and if we aren't sweating, we're having a hailstorm like last night.

If you don't mind the heat and want limited to no humidity, why not try Tucson or Marana? Or if that's just too hot and not pretty enough, Flagstaff is nice and so is Globe. Tucson International is just a short hop to Sky Harbor (literally, 45 min or so). 

The problem with Colorado Springs is it is, from where I live 89 miles to Denver International. So unless you take a puddle jumper from CO Springs to Denver, it not only costs you gas, but the E470 toll road is expensive (I just got a bill from there for like $15 and I only used it for a few miles in a 2 door car, it's non-stop tolling so they just mail you the bill later) but the fastest way to the airport. Also, parking at DIA is expensive, $10 a day to leave your car in the economy lot out in the snow or $18 a day for garage parking. So you pay an extra $100 per ticket to fly out of COS, but it works out if you're going to park for any amount of time at DIA.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, Las Vegas is dry, has PLENTY of cheap flights, and has some darned cheap real estate right now. 

Maybe that is getting to hot though? I don't know - I have been in 104+ out West that was nothing compared to a 96 degree day in South Carolina.

I could not live someplace without my eastern deciduous forests but......

These may help your search - if the links don't work the first is the USDA hardiness map and the 2nd is the Am Hort Society HEAT zone map. 

http://extension.missouri.edu/webster/webster/weather/HardinessZones-compressed.JPG

http://www.ahs.org/pdfs/05_heat_map.pdf


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in NC and plan on heading out to Colorado Springs in the next year or two. I'm in Raleigh. Traffic is getting nuts and I'm tired of the summers. The mountains of NC aren't bad and you can find some good deals on houses/ land. It all depends on what county you live in as far as housing goes in regards to taxes. 

I usually always fly out of RDU and if you do any international travel with dogs, Dulles is 3 hours away. You can get a lot of non-stop overseas flights out of Dulles (germany for instance).


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Lee,

Have you thought about the tax costs in a state before moving. I like California but would not leave there. The taxes are extremely high. I really like living in New Jersey but was taxed excessively, so I no longer live there.

I do not know if you have been to New Mexico but there are some really nice areas. It is a desert climate and there are different climate regions in the state. It is also some beautiful country. 

I have thought about heading out to Nevada and living near Reno. You are on the California border and you have Lake Tahoe. Nevada has no state tax and the property taxes do not seem too bad. I am little weary of living near some of the nuclear testing facilities myself and so would choose northern Nevada.

The southern U.S. is very hot, especially when you add humidity. I lived in the Carolians for a little while but the humidity is intense. Also, the mosquitos grow huge in the South. One nice thing about living in the South is the winters are not bad at all. Also, there seems to be more personal freedoms in some of the Southern States.

Texas is not a bad state to live in. Texas is really like a couple of different states in one big state. I like South Texas better than North Texas, just because the weather is better. You do not have to worry about the storms and tornados as much in the South.

One interesting thing that I've noticed living in different states, is how different people and culture are across the U.S. I really enjoy the directness of people in the North East, while some people enjoy the politeness and southern hospitality of the South. It is something to think about before moving to some place.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I just moved from Las Vegas last year to NC, Raleigh area. 

Las Vegas is not a place I'd recommend. Crime is getting out of control, unemployment is very high, they say 10%, my ass! They don't count all the illegals, I'd say more like 20 - 30%. It's very hot June-Sept., but low humidity. I'd still call it dam hot though. Schools are not so good. Property is still high with any land. But it could be a good investment.

North Carolina is very humid, like soaking wet t-shirt just doing OB with the dog. They tell me we had a bad winter, cool, rain, etc. Now they tell me we are having a bad summer, July was like the second hotest on record. I hope I've seen the exstremes of both!!! Un-Employment is OK, about Nations average, not really sure about schools. Property is very cheap compaired to Vegas! Like $150k could get you a nice chunk of land 10 acres or so, about 40 miles outside of town. Generally I like NC, Raleigh area, less the Taxes!

Eddie


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

If you in the research triangle of North Carolina, you can expect to pay a lot more money. I looked at Chapel Hill, NC a while back and it is an expensive place to live. It was not as bad as New Jersey but it was no bargain.

Lee,

This is a good website for researching a town before moving. You can see the cost of living. The temperature, crime, property cost, taxes , etc... It is very thorough. 

http://www.city-data.com/


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

_North Carolina is very humid, like soaking wet t-shirt just doing OB with the dog. They tell me we had a bad winter, cool, rain, etc. Now they tell me we are having a bad summer, July was like the second hotest on record. I hope I've seen the exstremes of both!!! Un-Employment is OK, about Nations average, not really sure about schools. Property is very cheap compaired to Vegas! Like $150k could get you a nice chunk of land 10 acres or so, about 40 miles outside of town. Generally I like NC, Raleigh area, less the Taxes!_

The Gov. of NC called a State wide "Snow Emergency" for 9" of snow! HaHaHa! Rumors of snow close the schools and cause runs on the grocery stores? Compared to Michigan, well, right now there is no place worse than MI. Taxes, cold, humidity, unemployment, you name it. I figure I'll save $4,000.00 a year on taxes and car insurance alone by moving to NC.

Off topic, but; in MI:
You're sitting in your car at a stop light. Someone rear ends you. They are injured badly. When the insurance companies get done paying what they will pay for the medical, the State (people of the State) pay for taking care of them FOR LIFE.

Taxes (Rockingham Co. has the lowest taxes in NC) and Car insurance are something to consider Lee. The mountains in NC work for me.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Having lived in the following locales all my life:

Merritt Island FL
Athens GA
Madison GA
Family all over NW GA and NE Alabama
Asheville NC
Fort Mill SC (Just south of Charlotte NC)
Simpsonville SC - Current
Baltimore MD

They are ALL humid. Coastal FL has the breeze but can be stifling hot - but that is not as muggy as the other areas. The entire eastern seaboard is humid; that is part of why our vegetation is so lush. Yes land here is cheap - about 10K an acre out in the country and taxes are low as are associated services. 

Well, what about Salt Lake City? Decent climate - expense was not noted as an issue but I bet there would be excellent medical faciliites (the older I get the more that concerns me) and I imagine with all those Mormons a low crime rate. (who knows? rebellious packs of Mormon teens on bicycles???) 

Decent airport. Air travel out of Western NC and SC is a joke - so you wind up driving to Charlotte to pay some of the highest air fares in the nation with Useless Air. (Although GSP is getting Southwest next year)

I have been in SLC on business and the areas outside of the valley are very nice. Inside it is all very concentrated.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe medical is something that comes into play here? Since we have a big VA hospital in Denver, the AF Academy (which has pretty much everything from neurology on down) and multiple military clinics here?

If you're going to get hooked in with a military clinic here for a PCM, I'd suggest Peterson AFB clinic. It's usually not as packed as Ft. Carsons, and the pharmacy is a HELL of a lot faster. I go there because I live maybe 1.5 miles from their north gate, but I've gone down to Carson for meds before and I sat there for hours with a broken foot waiting on some painkillers. Benefit there is that Carson has a military ER clinic and they're fairly quick at getting you treated and out of there.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

As far as CA the best weather IMO are San Diego and Monterey peninsula.

My buddy is loving New Mexico especially the Taos area. 

A couple of years ago a friend moved from his over price condo to the Myrtle Beach area is South Carolina. He loves it. The humidity took some getting use to but the price of housing is well worth it.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jack Roberts said:


> If you in the research triangle of North Carolina, you can expect to pay a lot more money. I looked at Chapel Hill, NC a while back and it is an expensive place to live. It was not as bad as New Jersey but it was no bargain.
> 
> Lee,
> 
> ...


Well sure Chapel Hill is expensive, it's also mostly middle to upper class and one of the top places to live in America. I live on the east side of Raleigh, a lot less expensive.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are helping a lot. I have some new places to check out and some that I forgot about.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You may also want to check out AARP - it has a breakdown of best places to retire.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> You may also want to check out AARP - it has a breakdown of best places to retire.


I know! That makes me feel like such a FOSSIL! Plus, my wife is 20 years younger than me and I have a 8 year old boy here (my own I might add). So I'm not ready for a retirement community. 

My 21 year old leaves this month for California with her fiance and my 18 year old leaves next June for Marine Corps boot camp as soon as he finishes his senior year.

That is as close as I will ever get to being a empty nester.:lol:

Thanks, I will check out their site!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Have you thought about the tax costs in a state before moving. I like California but would not leave there. The taxes are extremely high. I really like living in New Jersey but was taxed excessively, so I no longer live there.
> 
> ...


I'm checking out Sante Fe and the Reno are now. I lived in a few different places around the US and I agree the people's attitudes vary more than one might imagine.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know! That makes me feel like such a FOSSIL! Plus, my wife is 20 years younger than me and I have a 8 year old boy here (my own I might add). So I'm not ready for a retirement community.
> 
> My 21 year old leaves this month for California with her fiance and my 18 year old leaves next June for Marine Corps boot camp as soon as he finishes his senior year.
> 
> ...


Nah - I hit the magic FIVE-O a few years ago and it ain't like *THAT *..... not retirement communities just towns that are attractive to older folks -- I have a 28 year old kid a 24 year old and two grandkids! They target anyone over 50.

Family Circle ranked my town as one of the 10 best *family *places to live in the US.
But - you mentioned humidity and we have tons of that! 

May help to come up with a prioritized list of requirements for where you want to move......(affordabilty, medical, recreation, schools, all that stuff)

I gave up on the empty nest thing. 6 mos after youngest moves out, in move the parents - dad cancer, mom stroke. Dad died on my sofa feb09 and mom is still going strong but in a wheelchair and full time care (massive stroke). By the time I get to be an empty nester............sigh...............prolly aint gonna happen.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

As an outsider, the South always looks more interesting to live than the middle or the north of the USA. 
Also why doesnt anyone mention Hawaii as a place to move to?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> As an outsider, the South always looks more interesting to live than the middle or the north of the USA.
> Also why doesnt anyone mention Hawaii as a place to move to?


Hawaii would be perfect BUT way out of the mainstream. I would even put up with humidity for Hawaii.

Other than that there are SO many interesting uniquely beautiful places it is hard to choose.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You guys are helping a lot. I have some new places to check out and some that I forgot about.


 
The Hubby is from So. Cal and he said the weather is awesome there. Nice dry heat, hardly ever rains and about 70 degrees year round. Said it isnt cheap to live there but he said the Mexican food is the best & he misses living there. He also lived near Coranado <sp> Island and said it was really nice there too. I think you said no CA but I'd have to give it some thought. lol PLUS, Ricky said the chicks jog topless on the beach where he was. Honestly now, JOGGING topless? I can't imagine but he seemed to enjoy it. lol


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Diana Abel said:


> The Hubby is from So. Cal and he said the weather is awesome there. Nice dry heat, hardly ever rains and about 70 degrees year round. Said it isnt cheap to live there but he said the Mexican food is the best & he misses living there. He also lived near Coranado <sp> Island and said it was really nice there too. I think you said no CA but I'd have to give it some thought. lol PLUS, Ricky said the chicks jog topless on the beach where he was. Honestly now, JOGGING topless? I can't imagine but he seemed to enjoy it. lol


Yeah buts its a gonna fall inna da ocean! 

Well, I spent a week in San Bernardino and while I was outside smoking (no more) and thinking about how god-forsaken the place was, someone asked me did I not feel claustrophic from my beloved trees....they just felt "hemmed in" --and did not know how I could live there...... to each his own!

I do have to admit though I was in San Francisco/Oakland about a month ago and though that was a pretty neat place (though I froze all the time)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here in the St. Louis area the temp for the last week has been 100+ with the humidity almost the same. 
That's usually good for 4-5 tshirt changes a day......if I stay in most of the day. 
Can't work out in my woodworking shop cause the sawdust sticks to me like glue.
We were laughing at the folks complaining about the humidity when we were in Disneyworld this May.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like Colorado. Not sure about the Springs as I haven't spent much time down there. I live in SW metro Denver area (Littleton) We are looking at buying a home with acreage south of here or more into the foothills. The weather is great. Tons of sun (there's just something about waking up to sunshine nearly every day that is REALLY nice!) The low humidity is awesome, and even when the temp does get up into high 90's/100ish you don't feel it as long as you're not in direct sun. Coming from MI where winter averages are in the 20's the 45 average is very nice, and when it does snow , it melts off nice and quick. Almost everyone here is a transplant, and in my opinion, everyone is really nice. At least way nicer than people in MI. We love being outside so being close to the mountains for hiking and camping is wonderful, the dogs have a blast!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Yeah buts its a gonna fall inna da ocean!
> 
> Well, I spent a week in San Bernardino and while I was outside smoking (no more) and thinking about how god-forsaken the place was, someone asked me did I not feel claustrophic from my beloved trees....they just felt "hemmed in" --and did not know how I could live there...... to each his own!
> 
> I do have to admit though I was in San Francisco/Oakland about a month ago and though that was a pretty neat place (though I froze all the time)


 
He was @ Imperial Beach & loved it. But yeah, I dont want to fall into the ocean. lol I'll stick the the mountains here in humid Va.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

You should talk with Rick Rutt about Southern PA. That country still has a lot of unsettled land (especially by eastern seaboard standards). You get winter but nothing like Northern Idaho (I grew up in Idaho Falls and Salmon). The political climate is pretty conservative but the social climate is much warmer than New England where I'm at now. If Rick likes it, I bet you would too.

Northern CT would be where I would choose to live if I could have a lot of land, but I don't think it's quite as easy to get away from it all there.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

gulf coast of texas. i loved it there.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

NC School's- I'm beginning to wonder about the education system here?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upsho...tional-system-captured-in-a-single-photograph

Ooooooooops!


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

I've lived in NC (Durham and CH) and am living in northern Colorado. The weather is better in CO if you ask me - the dry heat is just easier to deal with and winters if you live in the foothills and further east are not too bad. More sunny days.

Northern Colorado is cheap comparatively speaking - don't know about Colorado Springs - and you have a lot of options - city (well, Denver at least), 'burbs or getting land somewhere and not having to deal with too many neighbors.

Actually, I never thought I'd say this because I really loved NC and was heartbroken about leaving it, but I think I'd go with CO over NC (the only reason to choose NC would be that it's easier to get to the water...).


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee, having live in four different states I would say that SC upstate is not the place to be, very humid, very hot, you will sweat weight just standing outside. Not so much snow, but nasty hail storms and occasional tornados. It rains almost every night of the warm months kinda like West Palm does. Schools are ranked some of the worst in the country with major cuts to the teachers and doubling of school sizes. Charleston, Hilton Head are a better choice if you choose the state as a overall choice in comparison of the upstate. Only problem with the coast is Hurricanes which this state hasn't see one in a long,long time. Yes this year has been a little off with weather but since I lived here it hasn't been that far off the mark. We will probally be moving ourselves in the next year or so because of relocation reasons, which will be just in time for my son starting school.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Annika Friberg said:


> I've lived in NC (Durham and CH) and am living in northern Colorado. The weather is better in CO if you ask me - the dry heat is just easier to deal with and winters if you live in the foothills and further east are not too bad. More sunny days.
> 
> Northern Colorado is cheap comparatively speaking - don't know about Colorado Springs - and you have a lot of options - city (well, Denver at least), 'burbs or getting land somewhere and not having to deal with too many neighbors.
> 
> Actually, I never thought I'd say this because I really loved NC and was heartbroken about leaving it, but I think I'd go with CO over NC (the only reason to choose NC would be that it's easier to get to the water...).


I don't think it's very expensive to live in CS, but I'm told it depends on what part of town you live in. Where I am at is decent for the most part. The only bills that are horrible for me are water in the summer (2 months of water bills was $277) and electricity in the winter...where I've seen my electricity/gas combined bill around $260 for one month. But my house isn't insulated for shit and it gets COLD. Renting can be expensive but I have a big place and it's relatively cheap (4 BR house with a huge yard for less than $1000 a month + all utilities). That's about the going rate, but I'd assume you'd buy rather than rent like I do - for us renting is the best option since we don't seem to stay anywhere more than about 18 months before we're being relocated.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't think it's very expensive to live in CS, but I'm told it depends on what part of town you live in. Where I am at is decent for the most part. The only bills that are horrible for me are water in the summer (2 months of water bills was $277) and electricity in the winter...where I've seen my electricity/gas combined bill around $260 for one month. But my house isn't insulated for shit and it gets COLD. Renting can be expensive but I have a big place and it's relatively cheap (4 BR house with a huge yard for less than $1000 a month + all utilities). That's about the going rate, but I'd assume you'd buy rather than rent like I do - for us renting is the best option since we don't seem to stay anywhere more than about 18 months before we're being relocated.


Wow, that water bill is nuts. In the summer running sprinklers mine is maybe $40.

What areas north of Denver do you think are pretty and low crime.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Wow, that water bill is nuts. In the summer running sprinklers mine is maybe $40.
> 
> What areas north of Denver do you think are pretty and low crime.


You're telling me. I wasn't running sprinklers, my grass was completely dead until it started raining. That's just the normal use for showers and such for 4 people and filling a kiddie pool a few times.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe medical is something that comes into play here? Since we have a big VA hospital in Denver, the AF Academy (which has pretty much everything from neurology on down) and multiple military clinics here?
> 
> If you're going to get hooked in with a military clinic here for a PCM, I'd suggest Peterson AFB clinic. It's usually not as packed as Ft. Carsons, and the pharmacy is a HELL of a lot faster. I go there because I live maybe 1.5 miles from their north gate, but I've gone down to Carson for meds before and I sat there for hours with a broken foot waiting on some painkillers. Benefit there is that Carson has a military ER clinic and they're fairly quick at getting you treated and out of there.


You are right Ashley. I have to stay close now to a VA hospital.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are right Ashley. I have to stay close now to a VA hospital.


Maybe look around Parker, CO? It's closer to Denver and really pretty. My father-in-law lives right by the horse park there and their neighborhood is REALLY nice.

You can see the place from his house. It's less than a 30 minute drive to downtown Denver too. The VA hospital is more on the south side of Denver (south eastern) so if you want a shorter drive to there I'd look out in Parker or Aurora rather than further north.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are right Ashley. I have to stay close now to a VA hospital.


I don't know if anyone asked this yet, are there any in Hawaii ?? That can't be too bad of a place to live.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't know if anyone asked this yet, are there any in Hawaii ?? That can't be too bad of a place to live.


Tripler Army Medical Center in Honolulu:












Problem is, everyone who enters has to dress like this:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't know if anyone asked this yet, are there any in Hawaii ?? That can't be too bad of a place to live.


That was my number one choice when I started thinking about all this. It's hard to get to CR from there.

I've been to Hawaii. Very, very cool! And expensive as HELL.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe look around Parker, CO? It's closer to Denver and really pretty. My father-in-law lives right by the horse park there and their neighborhood is REALLY nice.
> 
> You can see the place from his house. It's less than a 30 minute drive to downtown Denver too. The VA hospital is more on the south side of Denver (south eastern) so if you want a shorter drive to there I'd look out in Parker or Aurora rather than further north.


Just fairly close is fine. A couple of hours drive is okay for major stuff. They have outpatient clinics all over the place for minor things.

I will check out Parker. Thanks, Ashley.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That was my number one choice when I started thinking about all this. It's hard to get to CR from there.
> 
> I've been to Hawaii. Very, very cool! And expensive as HELL.


**** CR, go to where they can help you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> **** CR, go to where they can help you.


It's not that, Gerry. We have 2 businesses in CR that because of my medical issues, my wife has to operate. 

My in laws have been handling these businesses while we are here in Idaho, but it's time to help take the load off their backs. 

We estimate my wife has to travel to CR for a couple of weeks ever 2 or 3 months. That is why we need to cut down on the amount of flights necessary to get to CR from Idaho. That doesn't take into consideration the time involved to get there. Otherwise I would just stay here where everyone knows our family. Other than the tough winters Coeur d'Alene is a wonderful place to live and bring up a kid.

My wife is there for 3 weeks now that I'm back home and doing better. We just could not delay any more.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

> What areas north of Denver do you think are pretty and low crime.


 Ft. Collins and Loveland - the foothills communities - are both good. Estes Park area is very pretty (that's on the edge of the national park) but then you get a different climate and higher altitude. 

Erie (also foothills) and Brighton are okay - they're more like satellite communities to Denver. In a place like Loveland or Erie you can probably get something with a mountain view, a big backyard and relative peace and safety. As well as a 30-60 minute drive to Denver. 

Longmont is also good but more expensive because it works as an outpost to Boulder (beware of the trustfund hippies...).


----------

